# 2013 Chevy Cruze RS Build



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Why so small of a plug gap?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Excuse the typo *.30

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> Excuse the typo *.30
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's more like it. As for mods it depends how far you wanna go?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

AFTER READING YOUR QUESTION....THE MELODY IN MY HEAD WAS.....PUSHHHH IT TO THE LIMIT.....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

I mean within reason....no more than another 3-4000

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> I mean within reason....no more than another 3-4000
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


For $3-4k more you can build that motor. Bigger Turbo, E85 or Methanol injection, Valve Springs, Cams, Forged Pistons....ect

Or you can do rims/tires, coilovers, performance stabilizer bars and braces.

Assuming you do the work yourself.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

moradajoe said:


> Excuse the typo *.30
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Fixed

Recommend .28 plug gap, dump the slotted rotors if this is a daily driver, BNR LS7 coil upgrade (although I do not know the specs on the MSD unit enough to compare), and post a moving video!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome I had a 2013 RS but mine was a 6M. Traded son's 2005 Chevy Classic for it and let him drive my 2014 LT Auto. He had trouble with the Classic and like the '14 LT Auto.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd gap down to .25 recheck every 6k or so... smooths the idle out a lot.
Agree with Blasirl on the brakes... slotted are really only necessary for road circuits under heavy braking.

Nice build so far!
Post up some pics of that bad boy.

How do you like the intercooler?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Any suspension mods?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

I have the slotted brakes because I live in SF and I am constantly going up and down hulls and my brakes get HOTT quick!


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Forgot to mention (Full LED conversion, Blacked out tail lights, Matching paint dash)


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking good! I bet you do need slots it's awful hilly there. Flat as flat can be where I'm at.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> View attachment 290503
> View attachment 290505
> View attachment 290506
> View attachment 290507
> ...


I like the interior....


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

What brand cat back is that I can read Wicked on the muffler?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

It is a Magnaflow Catback....it just says "Wicked Flow".

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> It is a Magnaflow Catback....it just says "Wicked Flow".
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Really? Mine just says Magnaflow on the muffler.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

You know what...I just had this installed 2 days ago, looked it up and your right! MF told me Magnaflow and installed this! WTF IM PISSED. Making a trip to Hayward today....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> You know what...I just had this installed 2 days ago, looked it up and your right! MF told me Magnaflow and installed this! WTF IM PISSED. Making a trip to Hayward today....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


2 days ago? Really? The exhaust is rusting. Look at your pictures. My Magnaflow Catback exhaust is stainless steel. I've had it for 5 months and it still looks brand new.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

OK listen JLL, I spoke to my exhaust guy...Lol
But it's all good....Tuesday I go in, he apologized and I'm getting hooked up FAT no charge. PICS TO CUM...no pun intended! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> OK listen JLL, I spoke to my exhaust guy...
> But it's all good....Tuesday I go in, he apologized and I'm getting hooked up FAT no charge. PICS TO CUM...no pun intended!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


First and foremost my wife wouldn't go anywhere near that rattle canned engine bay of yours. 🤪

But in all seriousness, I don't see how "your exhaust guy's employee" could screw that up. The Magnaflow catback comes as a complete set. See the image below. Everything comes packaged from Magnaflow all in one big box. There are no corners to cut. It just all bolts together. I think you are possibly being bamboozled. Those parts ARE NOT 2 days old. I can see where the muffler and the exhaust tip were welded to the pipes. There's too much corrosion on the exhaust tip and the muffler to be anywhere close to new.

My exhaust looks like this:










The catback exhaust system above cost $780 direct shipped from Magnaflow with free installation by myself for comparison purposes. If they didn't charge you anywhere close to that, your probably being bamboozled.

I hope you can get things worked out. I'm interested to see pics once you do.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BUMP for an update @moradajoe


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

UPDATE YALL! After cussing this muffler guy out ended up swapping out the "Wicked Flows" muffler with Spintech 9000 series muffler...Considering I only paid $225 for a muffler/resonator delete with the muffler install I'm pretty happy!
Also just installed: 
ZZP billet Westgate 
ZZP Coil Pack Cover Plate
Forge Atmospheric BOV


Please grab some refreshments and enjoy the Movies. 

Comments please!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Installs



















































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Cruzin'


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> UPDATE YALL! After cussing this muffler guy out ended up swapping out the "Wicked Flows" muffler with Spintech 9000 series muffler...Considering I only paid $225 for a muffler/resonator delete with the muffler install I'm pretty happy!
> Also just installed:
> ZZP billet Westgate
> ZZP Coil Pack Cover Plate
> ...


I'm glad that you got what you paid for. Let me know how you like the wastgate actuator. I've had one for months sitting in a pile of parts for my engine build.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

CRUZIN415









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> CRUZIN415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks about 70 F degrees warmer than where I'm at. It's 3 F degrees right now.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Look at that A$$!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

NEW TURBO! NEW NUMBERS YALL!









MAX POWER: 284hp @ 5582rpm
MAX TORQUE: 1208ft-lbs @ 752rpm
MAX MAP: 250kpa @ 4904rpm
MIN-MAX AFR: 12.36 - 14.55
0-35 MPH: 3.723 s
0-60 MPH: 6.834 s
0-120 MPH: N/A
60 FT: 2.218 s @ 28.10 mph
1/8 MILE: 9.805 s @ 62.14 mph
1/4 MILE: N/A
MILE: N/A
MAX SPEED: 68 mph

Sent from Mail for Windows 10


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> NEW TURBO! NEW NUMBERS YALL!
> View attachment 290685
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused. How do you know what those figures are if the turbo isn't on the car?

Is that a Dorman turbo?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Going to be adding the "20 Magnaflow 10416 Resonator/Muffler to the EXHAUST tomorrow.

Added Ngk Plugs Today 

Ordered Injen Cold air intake / dumping spectre

Front top / rear top strut bars will be here Monday

These 42lbs Greenness will be going in when my E85 flex fuel kit arrives!!!


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

SLEEPER I'm telling you!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> Going to be adding the "20 Magnaflow 10416 Resonator/Muffler to the EXHAUST tomorrow.
> 
> Added Ngk Plugs Today
> 
> ...


Cool. My E85 kit came with injectors and injector harness adapters as they did not plug directly into the injector harnesses. Who did you get your E85 kit from?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

moradajoe said:


> Cruzin'


Sounds good, were those recorded with the windows open?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

ZZP DP>ZZP MIDPIPE CAT>20" MAGNAFLOW RES>9000 SERIES SUPER STREET SPINTECH MUFFLER...EXHAUST IS FINISHED AND SOUNDS GREAT.

AS FOR MY E85 KIT, I THINK IM GONNA GO WITH ZZP'S V3 BIG TURBO, THEN WORK ON SUSPENSION. I JUST INSTALLED THE FRONT UPPER STRUT BAR AND THE STEERING IS AMAZING...

WHAT DO U ALL THINK?























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> ZZP DP>ZZP MIDPIPE CAT>20" MAGNAFLOW RES>9000 SERIES SUPER STREET SPINTECH MUFFLER...EXHAUST IS FINISHED AND SOUNDS GREAT.
> 
> AS FOR MY E85 KIT, I THINK IM GONNA GO WITH ZZP'S V3 BIG TURBO, THEN WORK ON SUSPENSION. I JUST INSTALLED THE FRONT UPPER STRUT BAR AND THE STEERING IS AMAZING...
> 
> ...


I think the exhaust looks nice. Didn't you say in a previous post that you bought a new turbo?



moradajoe said:


> NEW TURBO! NEW NUMBERS YALL!
> View attachment 290685
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> I think the exhaust looks nice. Didn't you say in a previous post that you bought a new turbo?


Yes I did buy a new Turbo, it was a DORMAN 667-203 Replacement for the stock, but I got it for FREE brand new! HAVE MY WAYS inbox me for details! [emoji48]
MY BRAND NEW ZZP V3 BIG WHEEL TURBO ARRIVES TOMORROW! PICS SOON! 
GOING TO BE UPGRADING TO 42LBS FUEL INJECTORS
and since I'll have access going to be replacing the oil cooler and seals.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you record the exhaust sounds with the windows up or down?

My original question.








2013 Chevy Cruze RS Build


You know what...I just had this installed 2 days ago, looked it up and your right! MF told me Magnaflow and installed this! WTF IM PISSED. Making a trip to Hayward today.... Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

moradajoe said:


> NEW TURBO! NEW NUMBERS YALL!
> View attachment 290685
> 
> 
> ...





moradajoe said:


> Yes I did buy a new Turbo, it was a DORMAN 667-203 Replacement for the stock, but I got it for FREE brand new! HAVE MY WAYS inbox me for details! [emoji48]
> MY BRAND NEW ZZP V3 BIG WHEEL TURBO ARRIVES TOMORROW! PICS SOON!
> GOING TO BE UPGRADING TO 42LBS FUEL INJECTORS
> and since I'll have access going to be replacing the oil cooler and seals.
> ...


Your power numbers are definitely out of wack, 1208ft pounds of torque is completely impossible from our engines and you can see what my car is making with the V3 turbo in it already.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JUST GOT DONE WITH THE INSTALL.
THIS V3 FROM ZZP AINT NO JOKE!
PICS & video comming soon























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

&The Injen Cold Air intake brought my temperature down almost 15° Highly recommend!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Felt like upgrading my High's today....12" pioneer A3000LS4 Shallow Mount in Ported Box is what u don't see....Oh and I almost forgot....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

NEW Head Unit as well, with Innovations Electric boost controller/Wideband. Money Ain't Nothing to a G!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Where’s that turbo video??


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

NEW HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLY!
Halos! Uggghhhhh! Clean AF!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where’s that turbo video??


Just for you, gonna post it today

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Ughhhh....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where’s that turbo video??





moradajoe said:


> Just for you, gonna post it today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


How about that video he was going to post 6 days ago just for you, @Thebigzeus ?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> How about that video he was going to post 6 days ago just for you, @Thebigzeus ?


I will take and post tomorrow fellas

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

High


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> I also have an extra zzp v3 turbo for sale if anyone is intrested!? $800+shipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Why not just send it back to ZZP? They accept returns.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

New Taillights & did a complete interrior swap from black cloth to these black leather, with a stupid low price might I add!





































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

New black leather interrior









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> New black leather interrior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see that. The driver's seat has a hole in it.

I like those taillights though. I'm personally never been a fan a blue lighting.

Isn't it distracting to drive at night with all those screens?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Where’s that turbo video??? Also a bit curious, why are you selling the V3 now?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where’s that turbo video??? Also a bit curious, why are you selling the V3 now?


He said he has an extra V3....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> He said he has an extra V3....


Why have two?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> I can see that. The driver's seat has a hole in it.
> 
> I like those taillights though. I'm personally never been a fan a blue lighting.
> 
> Isn't it distracting to drive at night with all those screens?


There is no hole in the driver's seat. I picked them up from a salvage yard and parts where sitting on them and the indentation is on there. I was thinking of getting a heat gun and try to work it out.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Why have two?


Let's just say there was a mix up with the mail[emoji48].
But now I have an extra cheaper turbo if anyone is in need

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Why have two?


Let's just say there was a mix up with the mail[emoji48].
But now I have an extra cheaper turbo if anyone is in need

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Lowered the baby! With godsend springs and upgraded performance struts! 1 1/2" front 2" back
Having her wrapped satin black next week.
Then putting rims/tires
Also have the predator hood comming in in a couple days!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

K Sport Coilovers! Gonna be putting these bad boys on as soon as I get my car back from being wrapped on FRIDAY! Can't wait! Also CHROME billet grill.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You bought lowering springs, installed them, and then 5 days later you bought coilovers?


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JLL said:


> You bought lowering springs, installed them, and then 5 days later you bought coilovers?


I was really going for the look, hoping my stock struts where all still good, but after about a day of driving realizing I have a bad front strut so instead of upgrading to performance struts I figured might as well go with coilovers and have the adjustability while spending about the same amount of money. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

JUST WAIT FOR THE PICS IN ABOUT 48HOURS. GONNA BE SOOO SICC LOOKING!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

SATIN BLACK....























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

So fresh, and soooo CLEAN!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

Fix the pcv valve. 
Upgrade valve springs. Zzp, bnr
Port and polish heads. 
New valves and cams while your there. 
I would get name brand flow matched injectors- 42-80lbs not zzp for these.
Flex fuel kit
Zzp makes the newer v3 turbo. 
And last upgrade engine and tranny mounts.

Retune. And enjoy.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Kyle32 said:


> Fix the pcv valve.
> Upgrade valve springs. Zzp, bnr
> Port and polish heads.
> New valves and cams while your there.
> ...


So I have done most of that so far...
But not cams or heads ir springs.
That is next on the list.
How difficult is that job if i were to do it on my own?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> How difficult is that job if i were to do it on my own?


Not that difficult if you have the right tools and know what you are doing.

Have you ever pulled a head before?


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

moradajoe said:


> So I have done most of that so far...
> But not cams or heads ir springs.
> That is next on the list.
> How difficult is that job if i were to do it on my own?
> ...


Yeah my bad. I read the rest of your posts. It took me a minute to see the page select button at the bottom. So I had only read the first page. Sounds like you are on a good track.

I agree with Jll it's not hard to do but you need some tools.
Spring compression tool.
Something to remove and then place the spring locks back in. 
Torque wrench.
I used a camshaft alignment kit also.

You could do it without one but I would not recommend it.

If you pull the head zzp now sales a stud kit. I recommend getting it for the price difference of $50 compared to stock bolts and you can reuse them where as the stock bolts are TTY. 

You may also need to replace the cam phaser bolts. Or maybe just the O-rings. 

I did a full rebuild and didn't have to remove these so someone else may chime in. 

Also from zzp the head gasket. 

The valve cover gasket. If you want to replace it while your there. 

Some rtv sealant for where the timing chain cover mates to the head. You might need it if it changes height when reinstalled to keep your valve cover gasket from sucking air. 

hopefully this covers it or someone with more insight Chimes in.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

WHITE SMOKE, OVER HEATING, AND OIL DISSAPPEARING.....

BLOWN HEAD GASKET! [emoji25]

WELL I GUESS 25PSI OF BOOST IS A BIT MUCH ON STOCK INTERNALS FROM THAT ZZP V3 TURBO

SO I HAVE HER TORN TOWN, HEAD IS AT THE MACHINE SHOP (NO WARPING) THANK GOODNESS...AFTER INSPECTION I NEEDED A VALVE JOB ALONG WITH THE RESURFACING....
SO THATS GETTING DONE, IM ALSO HAVING THEM INSTALL MY #72 VALVE SPRINGS/RETAINERS, NEW LIFTERS, SEALS....AND WHEN IT GETS BACKKK....

IM INSTALLING STAGE 1 ZZP CAM, RACER X INTAKE MANIFOLD(WITH PCV FIX), RACER X FUEL RAIL, BNR LS3 COIL UPGRADE.

IN THE MEAN TIME IM PULLING MY PISTONS, CHANGING PISTON RINGS, CLEANING, REINSTALLING. INSTALLING NEW OIL COOLER, WATER PUMP, WATER OUTLET VALVE, OIL PAN, CHANGING ALL HOSES...A COMPLETE OVERHAUL PRETTY MUCH....

IF ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS OF WHAT ELSE I SHOULD DO SINCE I HAVE HER TORN DOWN, PLEASE COMMENT......









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

how many miles do you have on your engine ? i'm also running a 25 PSI tune with stock internals on a V3 turbo. hoping i don't run into problems...

hope yours works out in the end !


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

They say the stock hypereutectic pistons are only good for about 22 psi but if you have a good tune and no pre detonation you could run hotter. The head lifts at about 25 psi also (I follow some airboat forums that found this out!).
I don't know how much better they are but zzp now has head studs.

The racerX intake is not better than stock be careful. Zzp tested it fully and made more power on the stock one it can handle 100 psi on multiple tests. You do need to shave the air dams out if not done already.
There are pre made kits for pcv work around on the forums and YouTube.
If doing cams you may as well have it ported and polished.
Get it balanced.
new clutch instead of the racerX intake. Idk I've done more but I haven't got mine back together yet. So who knows if it is better.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Got the head back from the shop! Doing the install today! She's a beauty! Especially with those #72 springs & retainers!
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

*springs, retainers, valve guides, valve job, lifters...all new

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow, I think @JLL has some competition


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, this build and JLL‘a build are getting really serious !


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Wow, I think @JLL has some competition


Is that right? Well I think I will keep what I have in Store for you all in the next couple weeks A SECRET! I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings/ego. STAND BY! WAIT FOR PICS, ya'll are in for a treat!

@JLL No hard feels! Lol [emoji1787][emoji106][emoji817]

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

moradajoe said:


> Is that right?
> 
> @JLL No hard feels! Lol [emoji1787][emoji106][emoji817]


I'm not trying to compete with anyone. No hard feelings. Enjoy your build @moradajoe .


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What happened? I saw your parting stuff out.


----------

